# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Kindly give an example

## janelyn

In Linux is it possible to use the dump option with the mail command. If so can someone give me an example on this that would help me to understand?

----------


## sripri

Yes you can use dump option with the mail command. For example you can use the dump option with the mail command to download news which is done as follows:
lynx http://xx.com/news.html - dump | mail -s "news" root

----------

